# Info on Sardinia



## Mike and Gill (May 2, 2009)

Hi - I'm new to all this so please be patient!

We're approaching early retirement and have decided to move to Sardinia - have seen very few posts on life on this island and would appreciate any hints, tips and relevant info from expats already well established.

In particular - rural living, communications and prices. Also tips for finding an affordable rental before buying

Many thanks

Gill


----------



## mamma_ro (May 18, 2012)

where abouts you planning to move to?? we are moving to orosei in august.


----------



## sardegna45 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Gill...
Where are you moving to and i'll try and help with agents to find you sth to rent thats not at tourist prices!!....I have business associates all over the island within reason so should not be a problem...anything you need just shout...Sean


----------

